
Fastly's stock opens 34% above its IPO price, then keeps rising - rmoriz
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/fastlys-stock-opens-34-above-its-ipo-price-then-keeps-rising-2019-05-17
======
youngtaff
Such a great company, and run by a lovely group of people

